# تعلم احتراف برنامج civil 3d من الالف الي الياء في فيديو واحد (119 دقيقة ) اعداد م / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2013)

*

تعلم احتراف برنامج CIVIL 3D من الالف الي الياء في فيديو واحد (119 دقيقة ) اعداد م / أيمن قنديل

*
*






اخواني الاعزاء كيف حالكم اقدم اليكم اليوم احتراف برنامج CIVIL 3D من الالف الي الياء في حلقة فيديو واحدة

ولقد تعمدت ان اكون حلقة واحدة ليسهل الوصول اليها ومتابعتها وهي تحتوي علي كافة المهارات في البرنامج والتي تتلخص في

*







*رابط الحلقة للمشاهدة والتحميل*


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVK4JXyNVFs&feature=youtu.be*



*اسالكم صالح الدعاء*




​


----------



## hosh123 (11 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أخى العزيز أيمن قنديل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً ... وأتشرف انى اكون اول من يضع رد فى موضوعك الجميل ...


----------



## طالب علـم (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع الله عطاءك وزادك علما


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (11 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## akhilali (11 يناير 2013)

*أحسنت وفقك الله الى كل خير 
*


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 يناير 2013)

*​جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 يناير 2013)

جزيت كل الخير


----------



## mostafammy (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (12 يناير 2013)

مشكور مهندسنا الكريم وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abedodeh (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك بعمرك ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين لو سمحت باشمهندس ممكن تحميل اللوحة الخاصة بهذا الفيديو للاهمية القصوى وشكرا


----------



## garary (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abedodeh (12 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت باشمهندس ايمن طمعانين في كرمك اذا ممكن ارفاق الستايل karim الوارد في شرح عمل ال cross section والباند ayman band section لاهميتها في اخراج المقاطع وطريقة تحميلها على اللوحة واذا ممكن فيديو صغير لطريقة عمل هذة الستايلات مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عماد العايد (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 يناير 2013)

abedodeh قال:


> لو سمحت باشمهندس ايمن طمعانين في كرمك اذا ممكن ارفاق الستايل karim الوارد في شرح عمل ال cross section والباند ayman band section لاهميتها في اخراج المقاطع وطريقة تحميلها على اللوحة واذا ممكن فيديو صغير لطريقة عمل هذة الستايلات مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير



اخي الحبيب بالنسبة لكيفية عمل الاستايل الخاص باخراج القطاعات الراسية profiles فقد تم شرحه في الحلقات الخاصة بدورة 
[h=1]سلسلة الشروحات المتقدمة لبرنامج (( autodesk civil 3d )) ....... اعداد مهندس / أيمن قنديل[/h]وبالنسبة للقطاعات مرفق الاستايل الخاص بي مجرد انك تفتح ملف جديد new file--select this file ثم تبدأ تشتغل عليه كافة البروفايلات والمقاطع العرضية ومنها تختار الاستايل الخاص باسمي

*http://www.4shared.com/file/zF0-zCXv/AYMAN_TEMPLATE.html


نسالكم صالح الدعااء


*


----------



## abedodeh (12 يناير 2013)

يارب يكرمك دنيا واخرة باشمهندس ايمن وكل واحد بمشي بطريقك في التعليم ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ويوفقك لما يحب ويرضى اللهم امين يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## لهون لهونى (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله سيد ايمن بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (12 يناير 2013)

شكر الى اخى وصديقى ابو زياد .المهندس ايمن قنديل زادك الله .وجزاك عنى خير الجزاء.


----------



## kamal3yashar (13 يناير 2013)

ربي يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## كمال المهدي (13 يناير 2013)

الأخ الفاضل مهندس أيمن قنديل : لك منا كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام وجزاك الله عنا خيرا يا ابن مصر العزة والكرم
أخوكم : م / كمال المهدي


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (13 يناير 2013)

الاستاذ الفاضل مهندس أيمن قنديل :اذا امكن رفع ملف النقاط لغرض امكانية التطبيق .... وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 يناير 2013)

المهندس المدني 1 قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل مهندس أيمن قنديل :اذا امكن رفع ملف النقاط لغرض امكانية التطبيق .... وجزاك الله خيرا​





*اخي الحبيب نرفق لكم ملف النقاط للتطبيق*


ngl redief - Download - 4shared


----------



## talan77 (13 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك​*


----------



## حسام عبد الله (14 يناير 2013)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## abedodeh (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت باشمهندس ايمن لو كان عنا في مشروعنا مطلوب عمل steps او بيرم فكيف نطبق هذه الفكرة الى ال daylight الخاصة ب assembly الطريق وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهر (14 يناير 2013)

بارك الله لك وجعل هئا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وزادك من العلم بسطة


----------



## عماد سعد كشك (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## عماد سعد كشك (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيراً


----------



## ST.ENG (15 يناير 2013)

تحية طيبة وشكرا جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر علي 86 (15 يناير 2013)

جاري التحميل 
ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المشاركة


----------



## mustafa20099 (20 يناير 2013)

الله الله الله االله عليك يابش مهندس ايمن قنديل والله يوم بعد يوم تبهرنا باابدااعاتك الجميله اسال الله عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
تحياتي لك


----------



## mamathashem (23 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير* ....


----------



## كبل (23 يناير 2013)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## هشام علي احمد (24 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسرخضر (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ونطمع بالمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## mostafammy (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Musbah Ali (26 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kanan (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Eng.zeky (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو حامزة (28 يناير 2013)

اللهم بارك فيك و في ذريتك


----------



## engineering king (29 يناير 2013)

السلام علكيم ورحمة الله وبركاته


بشمهندس أيمن قنديل 
أشكرك جزيلا على هذا الشرح المفيد والرائع 
وأسأل الله ان يكتب ذلك في ميزان حسانتك ويبارك لك في وقتك 

عندي سؤال يا بشمهندس 

انا اريد عمل نمذجة لمشروع طريق وأسأل عن كيفية استخراج نقاط التضاريس من جوجل ايرث 
حتى ابدأ المشروع تماما مثل ما عملت انت 

لانه لا يوجد لدي اي بيانات مساحية كون المشروع هو مشروع تخرج فقط ولم نتمكن من عمل مسح للموقع 
في المرفق صورة للموقع المطلوب 

السؤال الاخر بخصوص عمل مقطع فيديو لمحاكات السير على الطريق هل هو ممكن !!


----------



## ragelalmra (31 يناير 2013)

يجزيك ألف خير ويغفر لك...


----------



## SALMA CHAIMA (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الفيديو الرائع


----------



## المساح10 (2 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fekhredine (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود انا اخوكم من الجزائر لا استطيع تنزيل الملف من YOUTUBE ادا امكن تنزيله على mediafire او 4sheared وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اول شي احب اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يكرمك ويجزيك الف خير
لو سمحت يابش مهندس ايمن عندي بس استفسار
انا متابع الفيديو خطوه بخطوه بس وصلت الى مرحله كيفيه عمل Algiment فلاحظه ان لديك Alignment table set (AYMAN) !!!!!
لاني اردت ان اعمل له ابلود الى قوقل ايرثل فلم تتم العمليه

ارجو التوضيح ولك مني خالص التحيه
اخوك م.مصطفى


----------



## abedodeh (20 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لو سمحت باشمهندس ايمن اذا في عندك وقت لشرح طريقة عمل مقاطع لطريق يتضمن Widening ثم تكون Ramp منفصله لوحدها  كما هو موضح بالصورة المرفقه مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السلفى (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم وفى علمكم


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (20 فبراير 2013)

good job


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bayejja (21 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يبارك بعمرك ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين​:15:


----------



## alaaelmasry17 (20 مارس 2013)

[h=5]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ... لو سمحتم انا اول مره اسال فى الجروب ده ... انا بشتغل كويس على برنامج سيفل من الخطوات الى اخرها وحتى حساب الكميات فى جداول للطرق طبعا ...انما بصراحة انا عايز اعرف لو انا عندىطريق ليه بروفايل وليه محطات وليه ارض طبيعيه وعايز احسب ليه كميات حفر وردم ومش عايز امر بكل الخطوات دى كلها ... ابدا منين علشان احسب الكميات للطريق ده وايه هى الخطوات ... وشكرا ... ارجو الافادة*

[/h]


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ان شاء الله و شكرا علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## احمد بوزريع (28 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم يا بش مهندس ايمن ..مشكور على المجهودات الطيبة في شرح بنامج السفل ثري دي ...لو سمحت ممكن توضح الباند في المقاطع العرضية وتشرح BRADE BRAKE في المقاطع العرضية او ترفع ملف DWT اللي انت اشغلت علية ..لان كل الاخوة اللي شرحو البرنامج لم يوضحو كيفية عمل الباند في CROSS SECTION لان هذا هو المهم في البرنامج ..الباند اسمه ayman ..


----------



## tmooh (28 مارس 2013)

مشكور أخي


----------



## احمد بوزريع (28 مارس 2013)

ممكن توضح الباند الخاص بالمقاطع العرضية او ترسل الملف dwt اللي مستخدم فيه باند ayman


----------



## mostafammy (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير مهندس ايمن لو امكن ممكن ترفع لينا كامل المشروع بعد الانتهاء


----------



## M.Mustafa Zidan (29 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً :75::75:


----------



## احمد بوزريع (29 مارس 2013)

ممكن توضح الستايل اللي اشتغلت بيه في المقاطع العرضية ..وتشرح كيف طريقة grade break هذا هو المهم ..


----------



## احمدعبده67 (31 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك وفى والديك ويزيدك الله من علمه ويجعل وهذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سعيد حسن (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh harb (2 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بسام المياحي (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دموع الاحزان (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (18 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يباركلك ياهندسة وبشكرك كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## wwc (13 يوليو 2013)

الرجاء المساعدة في تفعيل civil3d 2013


----------



## ودالبخيت (15 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
جزاك الله الف الف خييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## molathm elqudah (6 مايو 2014)

_ أســـــــــــــــــــــأل الله العظـــــــيم أن يجزيك خير الجزاء ..._​


----------

